# How long to get a checking account in Spain?



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm US/EU citizen. Been living in the US for a very long time. How long would it take from the time I touch down at the airport to the time I have a checking account? All I'll have in documents will be two passports and US bank card and some US credit cards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm US/EU citizen. Been living in the US for a very long time. How long would it take from the time I touch down at the airport to the time I have a checking account? All I'll have in documents will be two passports and US bank card and some US credit cards.


Checking accounts don't happen here - instead of checks, they use bank transfers for everything. (Paying rent, paying government fees, etc.)

Getting a bank account should take you five minutes with your passport (and ten if the first bank says no - just go to the next place and give it a try, even if the first bank tells you it's not possible.) 

Are you going to be staying in Spain a long time? And are you going to legally register yourself at the oficina de extranjeros? If so, I would advise you to wait to open a bank account until you've got some sort of SPANISH proof of identity (NIE card for Americans, but since you're a dual citizen I'm not sure how that'll go). If you have Spanish proof of identity, you should be able to avoid the "foreigner fees" you'd be charged if you open a bank account with a passport.

*Bottom line:* You can open a bank account quickly. However, if you open a bank account with your passport BE SURE to ask about what maintenance fees they'll charge you. La Caixa doesn't charge much if you open with a Spanish NIE but they charge loads if you open with a passport. 

Good luck!


----------



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I'm just going to use my EU passport for everything. 

How long would it take to get documents? I am planning to register reasonably quickly (I am just going to live off savings for a while...not sure why I am saying this.)

What is exhorbitant? I pay maybe about 15 bucks a month here in US for checking/billpayservice. As long as it is not like more than 20 euros I won't care too much and I can always change things once I get my documents I assume. 

I'm not sure I really need a checking account per se. Will the give me some kind of account card with a VISA logo? Perhaps they have other logos that work just as well in restaurants ski resorts etc?

Traveling? Not too too much. Really want to just be some place super tranquil with a nice beach very close. May do a bit of island hoping. May go skiing on the peninsula come winter. That is more or less it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> That is just wrong. Checking accounts (current accounts) are available. I have two. So, if you really want cheques for whatever reason you can have one. That said, it is true that most payments are made by bank transfer which now can be done by yourself online. Unless, you need a cheque book, it would be much more convenient to get an account with online banking.
> 
> As for, getting Spanish proofs etc I have NEVER in 10 years heard that. Now, it might be the case for US citizens (I have no real knowledge) but it most definitely is not for EU citizens. What matters is whether you are a tax resident in Spain and as you can't be the day you touch terra firma I would simply go to a branch that offers internet banking and enquire.


Epa, sorry. I had been told that they didn't exist.

Regarding Spanish ID - I assume this is true for non-EU citizens. It has definitely been the case for me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Machiavelli said:


> What is exhorbitant? I pay maybe about 15 bucks a month here in US for checking/billpayservice. As long as it is not like more than 20 euros I won't care too much and I can always change things once I get my documents I assume.
> 
> 
> .


I pay just less than $15 for my account (which does come with a cheque book). I get two credit cards and two debit / cash cards. I also have various extras within the rate. I opened it with a passport, NIE & address


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Sol bank are phasing cheque books out I was told a year or so ago when I went in to ask for one - they're considered old fashioned now apparently!????? But as long as you have money to open an account with, they will get you a debit card to you within a week ??

Jo xxx


----------



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I pay just less than $15 for my account (which does come with a cheque book). I get two credit cards and two debit / cash cards. I also have various extras within the rate. I opened it with a passport, NIE & address


Sorry, what is a NIE and how long does it take to get?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont whether you can get an NIE on line?? But it wasnt available when I came over. You have to go to your nearest main police station with your passport and two passport sized photos and register that you are in Spain. They will then issue you with a number on a special certificate which you'll need for all big purchases, employment and any credit agreements

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I only ever used my cheque book once .... theres very little call for it, and some banks charge for you paying in cheques


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I opened the said account with Caixa two weeks ago, took about 15 minutes, Cost €14 without cheque book, €20 with, the fee is annual, credit card is free.

I needed passport and because I am resident, residencia papers. different accounts for none residents,

H


----------



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

How long does it take to get an NIE?

Thanks


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

How off track can we get from the word checque? (Steve - in the USA a Checking account is a type of account which really has nothing to do with writing checks)
The first reply was correct.....there are no checking accounts as we know them in the USA system but there are "current" accounts which are similar and they will issue checks if needed. As a US citizen you would pay high fees but if you have an EU passport or an NIE you can pay the lesser fees since you would not have a foreign account.
They do have bill pay but is is just referred to with a different name and it is slower and less flexible than what you are used to in the states. 
They do have debit cards but the credit cards take a little time to get if that is needed.
As far as the NIE they are right if you use your EU passport but it is a very different and long process if you use your USA passport as the rules are very different.


----------



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Steve - in the USA a Checking account is a type of account which really has nothing to do with writing checks


Well, I disagree with this claim. Since forever in the US, there have been two basic types of accounts: savings and checking. A savings account bears interest. A checking account bears no interest but provides you with checks to pay bills. More sophisticated accounts have been developed in the last couple of decades but these remain the two basic accounts. I have opened some 10 checking accounts in my life and every time, they give you a book of checks to use immediately and in about ten days you get a box of checks with your name and address printed on them.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Well, I disagree with this claim. Since forever in the US, there have been two basic types of accounts: savings and checking. A savings account bears interest. A checking account bears no interest but provides you with checks to pay bills. More sophisticated accounts have been developed in the last couple of decades but these remain the two basic accounts. I have opened some 10 checking accounts in my life and every time, they give you a book of checks to use immediately and in about ten days you get a box of checks with your name and address printed on them.


Sorry, I worked in banking (and from the US) so obviously I have no knowledge on the subject. If you have opened 10 "checking accounts" you should understand.
If you open a share account you gain interest and get a checkbook (you missed that one). If you open a checking account you get an account with no penalty for withdrawl and no interest which is almost the same as a "current" account here.
A savings account gains interest and you can have a checkbook for that also if you ask but it is not called a checking account (imagine that!) 
Obviously you know all of this and all about the banking in Spain also so I will leave you to figure it all out on your own. Sorry for trying to help!


----------



## Machiavelli (Nov 2, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Sorry, I worked in banking (and from the US) so obviously I have no knowledge on the subject. If you have opened 10 "checking accounts" you should understand.
> If you open a share account you gain interest and get a checkbook (you missed that one). If you open a checking account you get an account with no penalty for withdrawl and no interest which is almost the same as a "current" account here.
> A savings account gains interest and you can have a checkbook for that also if you ask but it is not called a checking account (imagine that!)
> Obviously you know all of this and all about the banking in Spain also so I will leave you to figure it all out on your own. Sorry for trying to help!


Well, you say that a checking account has nothing to do with checking but never explain why. Then you get all snarky when someone disagrees? Lol. Maybe the problem isn't your knowledge of banking, just your command of the English language. How's that for snark?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> snark? Interesting word!


Its a banking term


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Well, you say that a checking account has nothing to do with checking but never explain why. Then you get all snarky when someone disagrees? Lol. Maybe the problem isn't your knowledge of banking, just your command of the English language. How's that for snark?


Sorry, I have not used English in several years plus it is not my native language anyway. I assume that will not happen to you though as most Brits live here for years and never bother to respect the culture and actually learn the language. Snark?:focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Machiavelli and Rolling Stone - stop "prodding" each other!!!! be nice!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> With a "b"?



Haha! - not everyone understands your subtle humour. I do though!!


----------

